# Recommendation please



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

I realize this forum is not here for advertising but im looking for a recommendation. 

Im looking for somewhere fairly close to New Baltimore to take my deer head in for a European mount. Any advice would be great.

A little drive is no big deal.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

You have to check out St. Clair Flats Taxidermy. I had a walleye done there and it turned out amazing! I live on the West side and it was well worth the additional $$$ to have the mounth shipped back!


----------

